# Komplete Kontrol S61: no advanced integration with Cubase



## Gert Keunen (Dec 28, 2020)

Dear all,
The advanced integration of my KOMPLETE KONTROL S61 with Cubase Pro 11 is not working anymore. That means:
- transport buttons do not work
- no automatic switching between instances/ following the content of the selected track (via the instance knob on the hardware I can still select the right instance of course, but the display doesn't select automatically midi-track/KK-track/Maschine-track etc when I change tracks in Cubase)

It all started when upgrading my studio and adding more (too much?) midi controllers. Until recently I worked only with two controllers (CC121 and KKs61, beside Maschine Mikro but that's not via device setup/remote control), but then I added 2 Mackie Control-based controllers (iCon Platform M+ & B+) and 2 controllers that don't act via device setup/remote control (Console 1 & C1 Fader).
The problem must be a midi conflict somewhere.

I disconnected everything, deleted the drivers in device setup/remote control, did a re-install of the KK software and when back to the original set-up (KK, CC121, Maschine), but the problem remained: no advanced integration of KK with Cubase.

Anyone an idea how to remap these settings? And will I be able to work in this full setup (CC121/KKs61/Maschine Mikro/Platform M+/Platform B+/Console 1/Console 1 Fader). Or is this too much? (I work on an iMac Catalina 32 GB Ram.)

Thanks!


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 6, 2021)

I have the same issues, in 10.5 it worked perfect but since 11 Cubase broke something


----------



## Paulogic (Jan 6, 2021)

Have you tried to just switch on your S61 after Cubase is started?
I had something similar with the MK2 and Cubase (and other controllers).


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 6, 2021)

Thank you for mentioning this. Another reason for me to wait before upgrading.


----------



## Gert Keunen (Jan 7, 2021)

DovesGoWest said:


> I have the same issues, in 10.5 it worked perfect but since 11 Cubase broke something


Well, suddenly I works again in my set up! (I also work in Cubase 11 pro & iMac Catalina)

When was it not working? In device set-up/ remote control, I have 4 controllers: NI KKS61, Steinberg CC121 and two Mackie Controls (one for Platform M+, and one for Platform B+). There must be something wrong in the communication between those two Platforms, I noticed afterwards (the Platform M+ was always thinking there is another M+ or X+ connected and was acting like it had 16 faders in stead of 8).

Why is het working right now? I deleted one Mackie Control (the Platform B+ is not controlled through mackie control anymore, but just as a midi device with Bome Midi Translator in between).

With this set up the KKS61 is working as normal.


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 7, 2021)

Gert Keunen said:


> Well, suddenly I works again in my set up! (I also work in Cubase 11 pro & iMac Catalina)
> 
> When was it not working? In device set-up/ remote control, I have 4 controllers: NI KKS61, Steinberg CC121 and two Mackie Controls (one for Platform M+, and one for Platform B+). There must be something wrong in the communication between those two Platforms, I noticed afterwards (the Platform M+ was always thinking there is another M+ or X+ connected and was acting like it had 16 faders in stead of 8).
> 
> ...



I have an x-touch connected via machine control which works perfectly , I wondered if removing and readding it will fix things


----------



## Gert Keunen (Jan 21, 2021)

Gert Keunen said:


> Well, suddenly I works again in my set up! (I also work in Cubase 11 pro & iMac Catalina)
> 
> When was it not working? In device set-up/ remote control, I have 4 controllers: NI KKS61, Steinberg CC121 and two Mackie Controls (one for Platform M+, and one for Platform B+). There must be something wrong in the communication between those two Platforms, I noticed afterwards (the Platform M+ was always thinking there is another M+ or X+ connected and was acting like it had 16 faders in stead of 8).
> 
> ...


And it stopped working again. Suddenly, with the same set-up, with no changes made.
So my KKs61 is acting like a normal midi-keyboard again, without following the tracks in Cubase (have to select them manually with the 'instances' button), and without working transport buttons.
I'm in contact with NI support, who is very helpful, but with no solution yet.
Anyone on this forum?
Thanks!


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 21, 2021)

Gert Keunen said:


> And it stopped working again. Suddenly, with the same set-up, with no changes made.
> So my KKs61 is acting like a normal midi-keyboard again, without following the tracks in Cubase (have to select them manually with the 'instances' button), and without working transport buttons.
> I'm in contact with NI support, who is very helpful, but with no solution yet.
> Anyone on this forum?
> Thanks!


I have the exact same problems since upgrading to cubase 11, in 10.5 it works perfectly. There have been lots of suggestions like duplicating tracks, pressing certain buttons, reinitializing db etc but it boils down to the fact the issue only appear with cubase 11 so the issue is there and no where else.


----------



## Gert Keunen (Jan 23, 2021)

DovesGoWest said:


> I have the exact same problems since upgrading to cubase 11, in 10.5 it works perfectly. There have been lots of suggestions like duplicating tracks, pressing certain buttons, reinitializing db etc but it boils down to the fact the issue only appear with cubase 11 so the issue is there and no where else.


So let's hope for a cubase update then...


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 23, 2021)

Gert Keunen said:


> So let's hope for a cubase update then...


Surprised there hasnt been a patch release since 11 yet as there are a number of minor niggles that have been raised on the cubase forums


----------



## Gert Keunen (Jan 26, 2021)

DovesGoWest said:


> Surprised there hasnt been a patch release since 11 yet as there are a number of minor niggles that have been raised on the cubase forums


For Doves and other with this problem: I got help from Cubase support! Really quick respons and they gave me the trick to resolve this problem. And yes, now it works!
Basically: there must be a conflict in the preference -folder of Cubase. After renaming that one (so Cubase can't find it anymore and makes a new folder at start-up) AND after deleting all of my old cubase preference folders (like that one of Cubase 10.5), it all works again!
Even more: also something weird I got with my Console 1 is resolved now.

Here is the mail from Cubase Support. Really great help! Thank for that!


"""
Please reset your program preferences by generating a new preferences folder.
In order to do so you must rename the folder mentioned below. Note that since Mac OS X 10.7.x the user library is hidden. To access it, please click on the "Go" menu in the menu bar of the Finder. When the "Go" drop down menu appears, you need to press and hold the key "alt" on your keyboard which adds the “Library” entry to the menu.

Now please rename

"/Users/<Your Username >/Library/Preferences/Cubase11"
to
"/Users/<Your Username >/Library/Preferences/x_Cubase11"

Important: If you find folders of previous program versions, make sure to hide or remove them too.

Preferences that have taken a lot of time to configure - the key commands for instance - can be copied from the inactive folder to the newly created active preferences folder at a later point.

More details on the preferences can be found here: https://helpcenter.steinberg.de/hc/en-us/articles/115000245510-Preferences-of-Cubase-and-Nuendo
""


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 26, 2021)

Gert Keunen said:


> For Doves and other with this problem: I got help from Cubase support! Really quick respons and they gave me the trick to resolve this problem. And yes, now it works!
> Basically: there must be a conflict in the preference -folder of Cubase. After renaming that one (so Cubase can't find it anymore and makes a new folder at start-up) AND after deleting all of my old cubase preference folders (like that one of Cubase 10.5), it all works again!
> Even more: also something weird I got with my Console 1 is resolved now.
> 
> ...


What black magic did you use to get a response from Steinberg LOL, im trying it out now as i write this and then will have to work out what i need to copy back


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 26, 2021)

Gert Keunen said:


> For Doves and other with this problem: I got help from Cubase support! Really quick respons and they gave me the trick to resolve this problem. And yes, now it works!
> Basically: there must be a conflict in the preference -folder of Cubase. After renaming that one (so Cubase can't find it anymore and makes a new folder at start-up) AND after deleting all of my old cubase preference folders (like that one of Cubase 10.5), it all works again!
> Even more: also something weird I got with my Console 1 is resolved now.
> 
> ...


Ok it sort of fixed it, try this

Add several instrument tracks each with Komplete Kontrol on and within that the BBCSO 
Disable the newly added tracks, save the project and close it and cubase
Reopen cubase and the project, now enable the tracks
Click between the track and you will see that it still doesnt update the keyboard.
However, resave the project and close it
Reopen it and now it it updates the keyboard.

So the issue is related to enabling\disabling tracks


----------



## Gert Keunen (Jan 28, 2021)

DovesGoWest said:


> Ok it sort of fixed it, try this
> 
> Add several instrument tracks each with Komplete Kontrol on and within that the BBCSO
> Disable the newly added tracks, save the project and close it and cubase
> ...


Strange. Followed your recipe step by step, but it doesn't work for me!
This was also the first time to me to enable/disable tracks, so in my case I don't think the issue is related to this. For my set-up I still think about a kind of conflict between the KK and the mackie controller. 
This is just weird: the symptoms are the same, the way to resolve this aren't...


----------



## Arnaud88 (Aug 14, 2022)

To fix the Komplete Kontrol "Autofocus" problem in Cubase, proceed as follows: Open the VSTI Komplete Kontrol plug-in window, right-click at the top of this window and select "Remote Control Editor". Then in this window, click on the small arrow at the top right to select "Use the default configuration" and "Apply" on the button next to it. At this time, "Autofocus" works. Then save the project.
The cause of this problem is when the Komplete Kontrol reference named "NIKBxx" is no longer assigned to the first "Knob" on page 1 in the "Remote Control Editor".
Conclusion: this is not a bug.


----------

